# 学修退学



## mdbvma

ʼ00年、同研究科博士課程学修退学。

Does "学修退学" mean that the individual successfully completed the doctorate, or did not complete the doctorate?


----------



## Flaminius

If someone completes a doctorate course, an entry in their CV reads, 博士課程修了.  退学 means one did not get the degree.


----------



## 森人さん

学修退学 Does it mean withdrawing from studies?


----------



## Flaminius

学修退学 is a term used by several universities for doctoral students who exited the school without writing their dissertations.  Things are changing but in Japan the last century the degree of doctor was seldom bestowed in humanities.  I can remember a Ph.D. dissertation by a distinguished history professor, compiled at the height of his carrier with major works from his research life.


----------



## mdbvma

Thank you. I suppose that part of what confused me is that, sometimes, "退学" can indicate that the degree was successfully acquired, right? I read this example sentence in the Kenkyusha Dictionary: "大学院博士課程単位取得退学　leaving graduate school with [after obtaining] a doctorate [PhD]".


----------



## Flaminius

mdbvma said:


> sometimes, "退学" can indicate that the degree was successfully acquired, right?


No.  

If Kenkyūsha’s dictionary reads as you quoted, it is wrong.  単位取得退学 means leaving the doctoral programme after getting required units.  Required units do not include the dissertation.  If someone stays in a Ph.D. programme for years,  the period probably includes the time that would be spent in postdoctoral positions in other countries.

Some universities, such as Kyoto Univeristy, do/did not have required units for doctors and used 学修退学.


----------



## mdbvma

Okay, thank you Flaminius. I suppose that was an error in the dictionary. Incidentally, the next entry in the dictionary includes the same error: "大学院博士課程満期退学　leaving graduate school after completing a doctoral [PhD] course."


----------



## Schokolade

「博士課程満期退学」は "leaving graduate school after completing a doctoral [PhD] course" であってますよね・・・？
3年行って、単位取って、博士*過程(course)*は終えたわけですので。博士論文は出さずに。

Edit:  I meant to type 博士*課程*(course) , not 過程...　変換ミスです。スマソ


----------



## mdbvma

Oh okay, I see the difference. Okay, only the first example contained the error, in that case.


----------



## Flaminius

Schokolade said:


> 3年行って、単位取って、博士*過程(course)*は終えたわけですので。博士論文は出さずに。


これは言葉遣いの問題かもしれませんが、微妙ですね。博士課程を修了するためには論文の審査に通らなければならないので、論文提出しないで大学を去ることをcompleteといっていいんでしょうかね?　中退と修了のどちらでもなく、日本におけるこれまでの博士課程後期入学者の大部分が該当する区分なので、すくなくとも英語では定訳があるのではないかと思うのですが……


----------



## Contrafibularity

Schokolade said:


> 3年行って、単位取って、博士*過程(course)*は終えたわけですので。


これはあえてこのように使われているんでしょうか。「*課程*」ではなく？

少し調べて見たところ、英語表記も定訳というほどのものはないようです。
Withdrawal from the Doctoral Program with the Completion of Course Requirements
Doctoral program completed with expulsion
Completed Ph.D program without a Ph.D. degree
などの例が見つかりましたが、expulsionなどは含意が強すぎるのであまり使われないと思います。

英語圏においても定訳はないようで、履歴書には
"completed coursework in XXX Ph.D. programme at YYY"
"Performed four years of studies in pursuit of PhD before exiting program"
などと書き、Completeという単語を使う際にはcourseworkと限定して論文(PhD thesis)は提出していないことを示す必要があるようです。


----------



## Schokolade

Contrafibularity said:


> 「*課程*」ではなく？



過程じゃなくて課程ですね、明らかに。。。　変換ミスしました。。。


----------

